# Gym membership!



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey all!

I have a membership with Greens Health and fitness. I am 12 months in but I suspended it for three months. The first month they took the full £45 instead of the £10 suspension fee they were supposed to take. They then agreed that they would take £10 in Spetember when I was due back, but I could still use the facility.

They have now been taken over by Nuffield health and fitness. The second month they took £10, this month they took nothing. I had to call them to tell them that. Then they told me they were due to take £45 again at the start of September but I could then have October free. I wasn't too impressed with this. I have cancelled the DD for the time being, but thinking of calling to tell them before the 1st when the money comes out.

Does anyone know where I stand with having to keep the contract? Now that they have been bought out I don't feel that it should transfer over. I was planning on cancelling it anyway and going to a different gym near where I live?

Any help/advice appreciated!


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

what does it say in your terms and conditions. I use total fitness and ours is a 12 month contract. Once the 12 is up then I am free to cancel serving a month notice. T.F went belly up and was subject to a take over on my month 8 but contracts remained honoured.
Think you need to speak to them bud.


----------

